# Beautiful seas and snapper aboard the century



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

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thumbup: WE STOPPED AT ABOUT 12 MILES OR SO TO SOME NATURAL BOTTOM AND GOT A FEW. THEY DIDN'T SEEM TO WANT TO STAY BITING. RAN BACK IN ABOUT 3 MILES DUE NORTH TO ANOTHER NATURAL BOTTOM SPOT AND FINISHED THEM OFF. COUPLE NICE 8-10LBS. AND A VERY NICE BLACK SNAPPER .:thumbup:.....AND WE CALLED IT A DAY ABOUT 1PM OR SO. HERE'S THE BEST PART.......... ALL DONE ON ABOUT 12 GAL. OF GAS. GOTTA LOVE A LITTLE BOAT ON DAYS WHEN THE WEATHER WILL LET YOU GET OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!TIGHT LINES PFF AND GO GET EM'!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice catches!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

It was fun Jake we will do it again soon.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol that last pic... all cleaned up and ready to eat


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Either the weather wasn't as bad as the forecast looked to be out in that boat or you really wanted some snapper.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job Jake! glad you got some dinner...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

It was rough today.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go capt jack!!!!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah not to sure about jake and his beautiful seas report, but the boat does real well, and we did want some snapper.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I turned around whe I saw through he pass. That stuff looked nasty!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I turned around as well in the pass in the Lil Red Tracker. I wanted to go , but just know how it would be past the big breakers. First time I pulled out the vest and secured the kill switch in a while. Went back and caught a couple Gags in the Bay. Then to the Pass for a couple a 39" & 40" Reds.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

promise ya'll that if you really wana know what it's like, dont go just by looking at the pass. One reason it looked bad that morning was a hard outgoing tide, winds started out of the s'e' in the morning, makes a nice stack. The north winds we had all night made nice morning swells. Now later in the afternoon bout 12 or so winds pic'd up, but nothin major at all. You could easily stand on the bow and fish. And i aight no gymist!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go - stay safe in the those little boats - but great trip !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Suh-weet!


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

BG Are you still looking for a hatch. Got some 20 x 20 off the sailboat. MT


----------

